# Who Else Has Fish?



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I was just posting this out of curiosity. With my current living situation, I'm keeping fish as pets and taking a brief hiatus from rats (unless I end up pulling another one - which could happen LOL). I was wondering who else has them?I currently have 4 balloon mollies - all male and two of which are sailfins - plus a little Cory catfish in a Fluval Chi series 5 gallon.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

I have two bettas 

Memo









Charlie


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I love Cory catfish! They are my favorite freshwater fish. Here are some of my water babies  today is my tank cleaning day so sorry for the mess! I'm splashing water all around.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Kuhli loaches, dwarf puffer fish, and live plants.


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a 4ft, 236 litre tank. Live plants, glass Catfish, Red Platys, Neon Tetras, Pleco, 2 bala sharks, 3 angelfish and another catfish which I can't remember the name of but is a little terror!


----------

